# Microondas Panasonic Inverter modelo NN-655 no prende.



## octavio hom (Sep 26, 2016)

Hola amigos Buenas noches, esta es la primera vez que participo en este foro espero me puedan ayudar y yo poder hacer aportes.
Mi duda es:
Mi horno de microondas no da ninguna señal de vida, ya cheque fusible de entrada, termostato, cable de alimentación y llegue hasta el puente de diodos, pero ya de aquí no se que mas checar, ya que me hace falta el diagrama para este modelo y el que encontré no esta muy claro.
ojala puedan ayudarme, ya que es la primera vez que intento arreglar un microondas.
Tengo conocimientos en electrónica, como hacer mediciones, detectar elementos e interpretación de diagramas. 

Muchas Gracias !!! ...


----------



## naxito (Sep 27, 2016)

Podrias comenzar adjuntando el diagrama que encontraste, fotos del mismo microondas(placa, condensador, etc)


----------



## octavio hom (Sep 27, 2016)

Éste es el horno de microondas

Esta es la placa de rectificación y potencia , las siguientes dos imágenes es la parte del display

y la ultima el diagrama en el que me guié

Espero sirva lo que subí, trate de ordenarlo de otra forma pero ya no pude jejee 

Mi horno ni siquiera prende el display


----------



## yosimiro (Sep 27, 2016)

No recuerdo el nombre del tòpico, *pero en el foro hay algo sobre ese microondas.*
Si mal no recuerdo, lo que fallaba era un diodo, *y era falla típica.*

Aquí estan los dos tópicos.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f44/microondas-panasonic-quema-fusible-entrada-linea-97954/

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f44/reparar-horno-microondas-panasonic-inverter-nn-g55ar-105654/


----------



## octavio hom (Sep 28, 2016)

Muchas gracias ... ahora a buscar la falla


----------

